# picture dates are all 13 days off



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey,

I have a canon sd750 and I just realized when I was going to upload pictures to my computer that the camera clock is 13 days early. I've taken like 200 pictures like this and I was wondering if there was any easy way or a utility to change all the picture taken dates by adding 13 days to them all. I use windows live photo gallery so my whole library would be disorganized if I added them like they are now. Anybody seen this before? Thanks


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

Nevermind... problem resolved


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

for the benefit of others who may be in the same situation - would you mind sharing your solution? :grin:


----------

